# My old bindings are OLD, like really old!



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

So I haven't snowboarded since 2001 and after reading a bunch of threads I've come to the conclusion that my old gear is obsolete. My current bindings on my 2001 setup are Burton Customs with burton driver boots. Last time I went out (in 2001) I had some serious pain where the ratchet straps go over the boots. It made riding 2 days in a row almost unbearable. I'm an all mountain rider and stick to downhill with the occasional midget jump. From reading reviews on here I'm thinking about the Rome Targa's and Ride Contraband's (not sure which model/version though). BTW I wear a size 13 shoe if that matters. I haven't picked a board yet either so I'm not sure if some boards have proprietary bindings. I've heard that Burton does this on some of their boards. Any help is much appreciated. Here's a pic of my old gear:


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

You will notice a difference.
Go for it!


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

ev13wt said:


> You will notice a difference.
> Go for it!


Yeah but which one's?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

careful with the burton boards and some forum boards can only use burton/forum bindings. basically though if the board has holes you can use any binding but if the board has a channel for mounting the binding, you are locked in to their proprietary tech.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't plan on buying a board that has a proprietary mounting system. So any recommendations on the ones I listed?


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

Contrabands are great. They take a little while (like 30min) to get fitted to your foot/boot, but once you do they are really nice.


----------



## S4per (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats on the pending upgrade! Last week I updated my gear for the first time since....1991 . I retired the Burton Air 6.1, Burton bindings and Morrow boots (do they still make boots?). Fairly steep on the budget side, I got new Burton Custom X board (160), Burton Co2 bindings, and K2 Thraxis boots (size 10.5). Things are much more comfortable now


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys! I watched the video on how to setup the contrabands and it looks cake. So any advice on the Roma Targa or Ride Contraband? The Optimo Contraband goes for $300 on Amazon, the regular Contraband goes for $200 and the Targa goes for $250. Which would you choose? Would the Optimo be overkill for someone who will probably only get in 10 days a year? Thanks!


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I ordered the Rome Targas. Sorry I got impatient and figured it was a good choice. I wear a size 13 shoe and figured the l/xl would fit which is supposed to fit 9-14. Now I just need boots and a board!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Honestly, you should have picked a board before the bindings lol. However, in your other thread, you stated that you want a pure all-mountain board since you don't do park. Based on that, the Targas should be a good match unless you decide to go with a soft board for some odd reason.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

Leo said:


> Honestly, you should have picked a board before the bindings lol. However, in your other thread, you stated that you want a pure all-mountain board since you don't do park. Based on that, the Targas should be a good match unless you decide to go with a soft board for some odd reason.


I pulled the trigger after reading some reviews on here recommending the Targa's for all mountain. Most of it was comparing them to the 390's though. Hopefully I made the correct decision. Regardless I'm sure they'll be 1000x better then my current 2000/2001 burton customs.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Empty V said:


> Regardless I'm sure they'll be 1000x better then my current 2000/2001 burton customs.


Night and Day bro... Night and Day.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I picked a board and it should be arriving tomorrow. It's a K2 Raygun 160W. Hopefully everything will be solid.


----------

